# Why????



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

How else are you supposed to do it?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What is 'Rx'?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What is 'Rx'?


RomeX

This work was obviously not done by an electrician.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> RomeX
> 
> This work was obviously not done by an electrician.


I hope not, the rest of the place is in tough shape but electrically sound, just need to add a bunch of switches and plugs for the new owner. There are 12 units in this building and I banged out 6 on Friday by 1pm. I added 13 recepts, 8 1p switches and 2 sets of 3ways, I did have a guy with me though.LOL Some drop ceilings but not all.


I was so excited to have a decent sized job on my plate I may have gone a bit overboard the first day!
Tom :thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They let you run romex above the drop ceiling in a 12-unit building?


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> They let you run romex above the drop ceiling in a 12-unit building?



Yes. Why can't you? This is a multifamily dwelling.

Tom

We actually ammend it to be allowed in the other buildings too, if certain requirements are met.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What is 'Rx'?


 Rx is a perscription. :jester::laughing::whistling2:


----------

